
Google faces $5B lawsuit in U.S. for tracking 'private' internet use - miles
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-alphabet-google-privacy-lawsuit/google-faces-5-billion-lawsuit-in-us-for-tracking-private-internet-use-idUSKBN23933H
======
akersten
Ambulance chasing, frivolous lawsuit. It's literally on the _very first
screen_ of Private Browsing that it does not prevent websites from tracking
you, and it's just about cleaning up your local history automatically.

